# Boeing VS. NLRB



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com/nikki-haley-blasts-obama-over-boeing-decision-2011-4
> 
> And people wonder why unions are in decline and people think negatively about unions.


Really..


South carolina has just as much right to those jobs and boeing has the right to move there..

We are lucky they just don't build over sea's.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Really..
> 
> 
> South carolina has just as much right to those jobs and boeing has the right to move there..
> ...


 Do you mean on floating platforms?:laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Really..
> 
> 
> South carolina has just as much right to those jobs and boeing has the right to move there..
> ...


They do and have a facility in China or are going to build there.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> Do you mean on floating platforms?:laughing:


 :laughing:Funny


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

This is not over yet.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

brian john said:


> This is not over yet.


Just getting started.......


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Why would Boeing want to move to SC? :whistling2: I wonder how much the CEO of Boeing made and how much profit the company of Boeing made last year?:whistling2: :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> Why would Boeing want to move to SC? :whistling2: I wonder how much the CEO of Boeing made and how much profit the company of Boeing made last year?:whistling2: :whistling2::whistling2:


Because they want to, you want the government telling you where to live?


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

I definitely don't. I'm just curious what they benefit by moving there? Hopefully not to get the cheapest labor possible.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

brian john said:


> Because they want to, you want the government telling you where to live?


We have zoning laws so if you wanted to build your house in a C-1 (commercial) the government ( zoning board ) would tell you you could not live their.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Mr Rewire said:


> We have zoning laws so if you wanted to build your house in a C-1 (commercial) the government ( zoning board ) would tell you you could not live their.


Wow, you really knocked this one out of the park. 

I and everyone else knows you know what he meant. 

I think someone shouldn't be able to open a business in their spouses name but it is ok to do so. No laws broken.

Sent from your mom's iPhone. She says hi.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> Why would Boeing want to move to SC? :whistling2: I wonder how much the CEO of Boeing made and how much profit the company of Boeing made last year?:whistling2: :whistling2::whistling2:


Their ex- boss made $55,000,000.00 at FORD this year.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> Their ex- boss made $55,000,000.00 at FORD this year.


No wonder i can't afford a new Truck..:blink::laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Mr Rewire said:


> We have zoning laws so if you wanted to build your house in a C-1 (commercial) the government ( zoning board ) would tell you you could not live their.


NOT EVEN CLOSE to the same thing. You are soooo off base on this, rethink your point and post back.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> And people wonder why unions are in decline and people think negatively about unions.


Why? Cause they suck, can't hold on to their market share without resorting to lame underhanded tactics or the government's help, they waste tax payers money on government projects, wreck entire industries and push companies out of the country, are bankrupting cities and towns, helping trash the education system..... Need I go on? :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> Why would Boeing want to move to SC? :whistling2: I wonder how much the CEO of Boeing made and how much profit the company of Boeing made last year?:whistling2: :whistling2::whistling2:


They allready have 200 Employees there do you want them to lose their jobs just so the Union guys in Washington can hog them..?:blink:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Why? Cause they suck, can't hold on to their market share without resorting to lame underhanded tactics or the government's help, they waste tax payers money on government projects, wreak entire industries and push companies out of the country, are bankrupting cities and towns, helping trash the education system..... Need I go on? :laughing:



Yes please ...:thumbup::thumbup::laughing::laughing:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> No wonder i can't afford a new Truck..:blink::laughing:


I feel your pain, but actually he got it because FORD had the best prices in the particular segment of the industry.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

brian john said:


> NOT EVEN CLOSE to the same thing. You are soooo off base on this, rethink your point and post back.


 You missed the mark in your comparison. Their has always been more regultion of business than ordinary citizens. A person mmoving out of a town has alot less impact than a corporation moving out of town so comparing government telling an individual where they can live and a government regulating were a business can locate is not even close. 


you rethink and get back to me.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> Why would Boeing want to move to SC? :whistling2: I wonder how much the CEO of Boeing made and how much profit the company of Boeing made last year?:whistling2: :whistling2::whistling2:


I wonder how many workers made good money working for Boeing last year?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Mr Rewire said:


> You missed the mark in your comparison. Their has always been more regultion of business than ordinary citizens. A person mmoving out of a town has alot less impact than a corporation moving out of town so comparing government telling an individual where they can live and a government regulating were a business can locate is not even close.
> 
> 
> you rethink and get back to me.


They are not moving out of Washington State, they are building a new plant in SC.

There is no way to candy coat this, Big "O" and the Big "O's" cronies on the NLRB are trying to repay the unions for their 500 million spent by less that 11% of the population in the 2008 election.

Treading a fine line here on political post..SORRY


----------

